
Optimal usage of conversations received in a chatbot - axay
We have created a bot in house without using any platforms like wit.ai or api.ai. We treat is as a text classification problem. We are using word2vec to vectorize the input documents and a linear svc to classify it into one of our pre defined classes.<p>Also we have a feedback dashboard where the admin can tag and validate incoming user queries with correct class names (similar to what existing platforms provide). This is fine until a certain level but becomes impossible later.<p>So now we have a few (5k) tagged queries and a lot (350k) untagged user queries. Is there any way we can use these to enhance our system ?
======
artminister
We used to use svc for classification in the early days of chatbots, but
switched to tensorflow

We are using a bidirectional lstm model for sequence classification.

------
sprobertson
Retrain your model with the new data, or use it to build a better model.

